# hello from WI



## that_girl

Hello, I thought I would introduce myself.

My name is Krystal and my husband and I own 2 dogs, 2 cats and about 50 geckos.

I spent the last 2 years completing graduate school and working part time for a vizsla breeder. I'm hoping some of you here might know him or have dogs from him. Robert Tomczak of Shiloh Kennels & Stables in Elk Mound, WI. I recently moved from there to Stevens Point and am now working at a vet clinic.

As a wedding present, Rob gave me a vizsla. She's a year old and I've known and cared for her since she was 2 days old. She's my avatar - Schatze. Her father is a ch. field trialer - Cowboy (for the life of me can't think of his registered name) Her mother is Jordan and of course I can't remember her registered name either. I also have a 6 mo. old Catahoula Leopard Dog, Nyah.

Anyway, I hope to meet you guys and please let me know if you have gotten any dogs from Rob. If it's been in the last couple of years, then I have helped take care of them. I loved my job at the kennel and miss all the vizslas already.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Hello Krystal, 
So, you might now be the resident expert... we will all bombard you with lots of questions. ;D


----------



## gunnr

50 Gecko's!! Very cool 8) 

I'm not familiar with Shiloh Kennels, all my dogs have been Upwind dogs, but the experience must have been incredible.


----------



## that_girl

I believe many of the dogs my boss owns are from Upwind as well. One Dog comes to mind - Upwind's Mark of Zorro (Zorro). Do you know him?


----------



## gunnr

that_girl said:


> I believe many of the dogs my boss owns are from Upwind as well. One Dog comes to mind - Upwind's Mark of Zorro (Zorro). Do you know him?


Not familiar with that guy, but he's got an impressive pedigree.


----------

